# Ressourcensparender Windowmanager



## Moartel (16. November 2001)

Moin. 
Habe eben in der Schule gelesen dass ich einen der alten Schulrechnerf kriege    . Da die aber alles andere als schnell sind brauche ich einen eher Ressourcensparenden Windowmanager (also nicht KDE) damit die Teile noch laufen. Auch so würde mich mal interessieren welcher der sparsamste ist und wo man der herriegen kann. Welche Disttirbution ich benutzen werde weiß ich noch nicht. Kennt jemand eine die für schwächere PCs besonders gut geeignet ist?


----------



## dave_ (16. November 2001)

naja kde frisst schon extrem, gnome wohl auch zu viel. windowmaker (stimmt so?) ist vielleicht ok, ansonsten console


----------



## Moartel (17. November 2001)

thx, werde Windowmaker mal testen. 
Konsole nehm ich eh her wenn ich den Rechner irgendwo als Server brauche.


----------



## dave_ (21. November 2001)

btw welche graka und welche kde version nutzt du ?


----------



## Moartel (21. November 2001)

Ich habe ne GeForce 2 MX 400 von MSI. Die wird aber wohl mal rausfliegen.
KDE nehme ich die neueste her. Habe nur eben kein Linux weil ich gestern das 7.2er fertig gesaugt habe das sich dann aber nicht installieren lassen wollte, Debian mich bei der Installation schon aufgeregt hatte und beim Setup von Mandrake meine Tastatur nicht mehr wollte. Dann hatte ich zu etwas fortgeschrittener Stunde nur noch Nerven dafür mein Win2k mit der Notfallreparaturkonsole wieder zu nem MBR zu verhelfen und pennen zu gehen. Debian hat den netterweise überschrieben ohne nen Bootmanager reinzutun der mich Win2k booten lässt.   :[


----------



## dave_ (21. November 2001)

ich muss gestehen das ich atmo gar kein linux habe.
ich hatte auch nur mal ne zeit suse 7.2, aber das ist müll, und nu hab ich nur win drauf.

nach weihnachten irgendwann werde ich, wenn ich dann endlich nen neuen rechner habe *hoff* mandrake oder red hat auf den alten rechner machen.

debian ist imho gerade für einsteiger, oder auch schon ein wenig vortgeschrittene ziemlich happig


----------



## Moartel (21. November 2001)

Ich werde wenn ich Zeit habe mal Slackware installieren. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Mandrake 8.0 habe ich ja hier und wenn meine Tastatur mitmacht habe ich das schnell installiert. Mal sehen wann ich Lust und Zeit habe. Vor allem Zeit ... Klausuren wohin das Auge blickt. Ich sehne schon die Weihnachtsferien herbei.


----------



## dave_ (22. November 2001)

jo wer macht das nicht ?

hier im linux board ist nicht wirklich viel los ? 
würd gerne mehr mit linux machen, aber hier an meinem haupt rechner bin ich halt auf win angewiesen... NOCH

der 2. rechner hat zu wenig leistung, und vor allem nen monitor der keine auflösung schafft, nicht mal winME kann der anzeigen..


----------



## Nagual (23. November 2001)

godwich:
du kannst deinen 2. rechner als kleinen webserver, oder als Router+firewall benutzen.

da brauchst du keinen Xprogramme, da du linux aus vom 1. rechner über konsole (telnet oder ssh) ansprechen und administrieren kannst.

ich habe einen alten p120 laptop mit 24 mb ram auf dem nur core-debian installiert ist, mit ipchains - forwarding ... mit connect on demand... 

wenn die 1. kiste viel platz hat, dann kannst du dualboot benutzen 

bei mir sind winME, W2KServer, Linux und Solaris  auf der ersten kiste installiert...


ach ja Moartel BlacKIce ist sehr spaaaaaarrrssaaaaaamm  

oder als speillerei... bei cygwin den xserver installieren, so kansnt du dir die XProgramme installieren auf der kiste,  und dann übers netz auf der ersten kiste anzeigen lassen  und natürlich benutzen :I

.... noch was, falls ihr DSL habt, dann lieber Mandrake 8.1 herunterladen, RedHat (persönliche meinung) sux, auch die neueste version ist nicht das, was es verspricht...

SuSE ... hatte ich mal, 7.3 soll sehr gut sein, bin aber Mandrake fan...
außerdem es gibt auch kleine distributionen wie pathlinux die ca 50 mb brauchen, und resource sparen...


----------



## Moartel (23. November 2001)

Dann werde ich BlacKIce mal testen. Ist das bei Mandrake oder SuSE standardmäßig dabei? Hast du ne URL für Updates da?

Du hast gesagt du hast Solaris laufen. Bei mir hat der immer gemeckert dass er kein Solaris-Dateisystem findet. Ich kenne aber leider kein Tool dass das erstellen kann. Hier im Board hab ich mal gefragt und es hat auch keiner gewusst. Ich kenne noch ein paar die das Problem auch hatten. Wie hast du das gelöst?


----------



## dave_ (23. November 2001)

@nagual, ui interessant !

also ich habe hier meinen cel 500 (mit grossem bildschirm  )
hier ist win drauf (ME wieder  :-( )

neben mir steht ein p1 166 (mit nem kleinem madigem monitor der net mal 800*600 schafft  ), auf dem ist mandrake 8.1 installiert, es bootet auch bis zum login, und dann will er immer nen xserver starten, fängt zu flimmern an, und springt wieder in die console. !

das wäre ja ok, wenn er es nur einmal machen würde (dann könnte ich per console alles einstellen usw) aber er macht es ca alle 2 sek

ich kann mich einloggen, wie kann ich verhindern das er dauernd versucht KDE oder was auch immer zu starten ?

also das gegentil von startx 

btw, die rechner sind schon vernetzt, und ich könnte den lin rechner über zB hypertherminal steuern ? 

n router habe ich schon, brauch ich also nicht mehr


----------



## dave_ (29. November 2001)

noch wer am leben ? interessiert sich kein schwein für linux ?


----------



## Moartel (29. November 2001)

Naja, interessieren tun sich sicher viele dafür, ich hab mir erst mal Mandrake 8.1 gesaugt und das installiert. Wie das mit der Solaris-Installation funzt würde mich brennend interessieren. Dummerweise ist atm Klausurzeit und RtCW gibts auch noch. Wenn ich eh schon wenig Zeit habe um am PC zu sitzen will ich das wenigstens "sinnvoll" nützen. Das Spiel ist einfach kewl.


----------



## dave_ (29. November 2001)

mh jo !

nur lauft bei mir leider unspielbar


----------



## Moartel (29. November 2001)

1024 geht bei mir auch nimmer ganz ruckelfrei, aber 800 und 16 bit ist von der Grafik her absolut super und das reicht mir.


----------

